# problems with the DNR?



## orvman (May 31, 2005)

stories or harassments by the DNR I have a friend who was on a trail which was on his map as orv but was not marked. sitting at the bottm of this hill on the trail was the DNR (3 to 400 yards away one friend turns around the other keeps going straight when he comes upon the officer he stops the officer then turns his lights on and proceeds to write friend 1 a ticket for operating on an un authorized trail and no orv sticker while friend 2 heads back 2 camp hours later when friend 2 return he finds the officer playing horseshoes with his friends because friend 1 ratted him out officer then proceeds to tell friend 2 that he is confenscating his motocycle which has proer orv sticker and spark arrestor and also going to the prosecuting attorney to have a warrant issued for his arrest for fleeing and eluding now remember there were no lights sirens or hand gestuers of any kind until friend 2 was already headed the other way


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

If you (oop's. I mean your "friend") is innocent then go to court and ask for a trial by jury. That's what courts do, they try the facts. If you (I mean your "friend") didn't do anything illegal then you don't have anything to worry about. By the way, the prosecution will have your (I mean, your "friend's") friend testify that you (your "friend") was the one that ran. 

If you (oop's..your "friend") thought it was a legal ORV trail, why did you (my fault again, your "friend") turn around and go the other way when they saw the C.O.?
I don't buy the harrassment bit. But unless I hear all the facts I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yes, let's not try the case on this website.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Had a similar incident happen a few years back. I was riding an ORV trail that turned into a snowmobile, seasonal road. I missed the turn for the ORV trail. Saw flashing light about 3/4 of a mile down the road. We thought there might be an accident or something so we went to offer assistance. when we pulled up the Sheriff, told us to pull over and shut the bikes down. When I asked if he needed assistnce we said no and we were getting a ticket for operating an ORV on a seasonal road. I tried to explain to him that we saw his light from 3/4 mile away. (the lights weren'ton for us). and the reason we rode up to him. He didn't want to here it. So we got tickets.

Call the prosecutor in the county and plead your case, sometimes they will reduce the fines or drop it before it goes to court. If not they might just drop the charges and you'll get stuck with just the fines and a clean record.


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Laws are too screwy for the average Joe to make sense of. Better to let a good lawyer handle it.


Woodsrat- Did you write that or your friend :lol: Jody


----------



## dugfish (Jan 11, 2002)

i wished Boehr had the time to set down and write all the Excuses he has heard in the past


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

That's a classic. To return to find the officer playing horse shoes with your buddies and then walk over and write you up is funny. LMAO


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Was he drinkin your beer too? :lol:


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

Let me guess....

Oscoda County? If, So...... Bull Gap or the Meadows Trail?

Trails open and close quite frequently. Those maps are for general information only. Despite what that map shows IF THERE ARE NO ORV MARKERS ON THE TRAIL DO NOT RIDE ON IT!


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like Aunt Jennys little boys in green struck again


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

dugfish said:


> i wished Boehr had the time to set down and write all the Excuses he has heard in the past


Kind of a "top Ten" list


----------

